# [alsa]no hay sonido en frente HDA-INTEL[SOLVED]

## ensarman

tengo un problema, no funciona el sonido en el conector de frente, tampoco me parece que sea un problema de hardware o del conector mas parece algo del driver o de la configuración de alsa y que al usar el alsamixer cuando le hago mute al canal front se calla todo, ya que mis parlantes normales los tengo atras.

otro punto cuando le quito el mute al channel CD en mis audifionos(conectados al frente) suena estática

algunos datos de mi config:

alsaconf no detecta nada, el audio se autodetecta al encender

alsamixer:

http://i53.tinypic.com/2jai981.png

config alsa en el kernel

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv173/ensarman/configalsa.png

en el los adadptadores olo tengo el hda-intel como driver, no tengo otro xD

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv173/ensarman/intel-hdaudio.png

alsa.conf en modprobe:

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf 

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

ummm si necesitan alguna otra informacion, se las colocaré en seguida, pero ya no se que hacer, porque este problema lo tengo desde ahce mucho tiempo, en especial cuando hice el cambio al kernel 2.6.31, pense que con el aumento de version se podria volver a escuchar  en el conector de aadelante pero no!!!, please ayuda!!!Last edited by ensarman on Sun Oct 02, 2011 5:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lexming

Si el sonido funciona y solo falla el conector frontal quizá se deba a que necesites especificar el modelo de tarjeta de audio.

Esta opción se añade a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> (...)
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 

Este es mi archivo para un laptop Dell. Puedes buscar la opción adecuada a tu caso en el archivo de documentación del kernel /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt.

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

GRACIAS!!!

bueno aunque  me costo encontrar el modelo de mi tarjeta de video pero funiconó, gracias man te pasaste, la solucion fue colocarle el siguiente modelo

```

...

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig

...

```

para que la posteridad con este problema tenga de referencia este post

----------

